# Thunderweasels!!!



## gumbyk (Aug 12, 2015)

I didn't know these guys even existed - but it looks pretty cool!


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjZMWI77b84_

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Aug 12, 2015)

Now that would be something cool at one of today's airshows! 
Four 'Fat Alberts' doing a formation break over Duxford would look the biz !!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 13, 2015)

Cool! That would've of been something to see!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 13, 2015)

Very unusual but how about a bunch of C-17s!.


----------

